# I despair



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

The Guggenheim museum in Bilbao is suspending a live horse in the air for 12 hours as part of an art exhibition. What the heck is this world coming to?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Trubrit said:


> The Guggenheim museum in Bilbao is suspending a live horse in the air for 12 hours as part of an art exhibition. What the heck is this world coming to?


Almost as ridiculous as Tracey Emin’s unmade bed at the Tate Britain!


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Trubrit said:


> TWhat the heck is this world coming to?


I don't concern myself with the perceptions of others. If a bunch of people want to suspend a live horse in the air and call it art, they can call it art, it doesn't affect me in any way, shape of form.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

booksurfer said:


> I don't concern myself with the perceptions of others. If a bunch of people want to suspend a live horse in the air and call it art, they can call it art, it doesn't affect me in any way, shape of form.



So if your neighbour wants to rape his 3 year old daughter, that is ok because it doesn't affect you? What an absolute idiot.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

booksurfer said:


> I don't concern myself with the perceptions of others. If a bunch of people want to suspend a live horse in the air and call it art, they can call it art, it doesn't affect me in any way, shape of form.


Same with bullfighting and FGM?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> The Guggenheim museum in Bilbao is suspending a live horse in the air for 12 hours as part of an art exhibition. What the heck is this world coming to?


You sure it's live? Can't find a link but I can see references to a stuffed horse which makes little sense to me but at least the horse won't suffer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> You sure it's live? Can't find a link but I can see references to a stuffed horse which makes little sense to me but at least the horse won't suffer.


Neither can I.

This from a couple of days ago discusses other live animals in cages, in an exhibit from China, but no mention of suspending a live horse in the air

https://www.eldiario.es/cultura/Vidarte-rechaza-Guggenheim-impliquen-maltrato_0_769923559.html

Trubrit - do you have a link?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

booksurfer said:


> I don't concern myself with the perceptions of others. If a bunch of people want to suspend a live horse in the air and call it art, they can call it art, it doesn't affect me in any way, shape of form.


Clearly you do concern yourself with the perception of others, you answered this op2ost and many others, non of which affect you one way or another


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

wow poor thing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think this is fake news. There is currently an exhibition at the Guggenheim Bilbao which includes live insects and reptiles (in a vivarium) and a video of some copulating pigs. The mummified horse was exhibited in New York in 2011 and has nothing to do with Bilbao.



> No hay una obra de un caballo colgado en el Museo Guggenheim de Bilbao.
> Ni vivo ni muerto.
> 
> Es un caballo disecado que se expuso en 2011 en Nueva York.
> ...


https://www.eldiario.es/cultura/Vidarte-rechaza-Guggenheim-impliquen-maltrato_0_769923559.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If people want something genuine to despair about, how about the maltreatment of horses and other animals used to carry pilgrims to religious celebrations such as the Romería at El Rocío? Dozens die every year trhough neglect and being forced to pull overloaded wagons.

https://www.eldiario.es/andalucia/huelva/Rocio-mantiene-media-caballos-muertos_0_651285578.html


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Trubrit said:


> The Guggenheim museum in Bilbao is suspending a live horse in the air for 12 hours as part of an art exhibition. What the heck is this world coming to?


Seems absurd..
I suppose it's marginally better than shoving goats to their death from towers. Gotta love the Spaniards' attitude to animals


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

It could well be fake news but this is the info i received.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

booksurfer said:


> I don't concern myself with the perceptions of others. If a bunch of people want to suspend a live horse in the air and call it art, they can call it art, it doesn't affect me in any way, shape of form.


It wouldn't affect me in any way, shape or form if I saw you (or anyone) being violently assaulted but I would do my damnedest to stop you (or anyone) from being harmed.

Have you been reading Ayn Rand recently, I wonder?

I found your post quite shocking....


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll take this thread off on a tangent to say a word about Louise Bourgeois (1911-2010) whose giant spider sculpture "Maman" thrones outside the Bilbao Guggenheim. It was eery during the heavy snowfalls earlier this year.

An incredible artist. For a view of her oeuvre, dial her name on your favourite search engine and look at the pictures...
Unfortunately there's no permanent collection to visit.
There's an exhibition on at the Glenstone museum (Maryland, USA) May to October.

A quick paste from Wikipedia:
_"Although she is best known for her large-scale sculpture and installation art, Bourgeois was also a prolific painter and printmaker. She explored a variety of themes over the course of her long career including domesticity and the family, sexuality and the body, as well as death and the subconscious. These themes connect to events from her childhood which she considered to be a therapeutic process. Although Bourgeois exhibited with the Abstract Expressionists and her work has much in common with Surrealism and Feminist art, she was not formally affiliated with a particular artistic movement."_


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

mrypg9 said:


> It wouldn't affect me in any way, shape or form if I saw you (or anyone) being violently assaulted but I would do my damnedest to stop you (or anyone) from being harmed.


We're talking about Art here, at least I was, you seem to be talking about something else.

Do you consider using an example of something illegal and violent assault against a person art? And if not, why do you use it as an example?


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Trubrit said:


> What an absolute idiot.


No need for unpleasant ad hominem name calling just because my opinion happens to differ to yours.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

booksurfer said:


> We're talking about Art here, at least I was, you seem to be talking about something else.
> 
> Do you consider using an example of something illegal and violent assault against a person art? And if not, why do you use it as an example?


It's about live animals being cruelly exploited.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> The Guggenheim museum in Bilbao is suspending a live horse in the air for 12 hours as part of an art exhibition. What the heck is this world coming to?[/QUOTE This is a hoax or if you want to be more trendy. "Fake news".Below is a link to an article where the Guggenheim denies the story.
> 
> El Guggenheim de Bilbao niega "maltrato animal" en la exposición &apos;Arte y China después de 1989&apos; | Cultura
> There IS an exhibition exploring China or Chinese art from Tiananmen square to the Olympic games and this, for some reason includes reptiles and vertebrates all checked out by a vet and bred in captivity.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's the thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1274562-hoax-not-hoax.html
[/URL]


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a hoax or if you want to be more trendy. "Fake news".Below is a link to an article where the Guggenheim denies the story.
> 
> El Guggenheim de Bilbao niega "maltrato animal" en la exposición &apos;Arte y China después de 1989&apos; | Cultura
> There IS an exhibition exploring China or Chinese art from Tiananmen square to the Olympic games and this, for some reason includes reptiles and vertebrates all checked out by a vet and bred in captivity.
> ...





Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's the thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1274562-hoax-not-hoax.html
> [/URL]


and on that note 

:closed_2:


----------

